

Are Recent Network Attacks as Serious as Washington Says? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2012/11/are-recent-network-attacks-as-serious-as-washington-says/

======
bediger4000
Wow, a dispassionate, logical analysis from a cybersecurity professional! What
a refreshing change!

